# Classic Fighters 2017 Airshow, Omaka



## nuuumannn (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi Guys, Here are some photos from the classic Fighters Airshow held at Omaka, Blenheim, New Zealand over Easter Weekend. I went on one day only, during which the weather managed to hold out. This was remarkable considering New Zealand was struck by a cyclone that week and some regions were suffering the worst weather for decades. I'm trialling a new lens, although the lighting wasn't so great. Still need to do some work regarding blurring props, though...

In no particular order;






























































Album here: Classic Fighters 2017

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2017)

Some great shots there Grant.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 22, 2017)

very cool shots there


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2017)

Great shots!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 23, 2017)

Good ones.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 23, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 23, 2017)

Yeah, that week before was pretty stressful...

I'll add the few pics I managed to get here if you don't mind?


----------



## rochie (Apr 23, 2017)

Some cracking shots


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 23, 2017)




----------

